

PenTest Market Magazine is for FREE now - PenTestMarket
http://pentestmag.com/pentest-market-is-for-free-now/
Free content from PenTest - about 50 pages monthly.
======
rman666
I can't get the site to give me the free issue. Anyone else have success?

